# What do you adore about your dogs?



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I know we all love our dogs. But, there are some qualities that I'm sure we can't get enough of. Here are some things that I adore about Elmo:

He has the cutest yawns. 

He misses everyone when he wakes up in the mornings. (me, my husband and the other dogs)

He thinks everybody loves his favorite toys as much as him.

He is very sensitive. I always ask him if I hurt his big 'ole feelings. 

He is so lovey dovey. He loves to be hugged and kissed. 

He is always Mr. Goody Two Shoes. If there are toys sitting on his crate which he can reach, he won't get them on his own. He'll look at me to get them for him. He thinks some things are off limits for him and he strictly follows those rules, even when no one set them. 




Here are things I adore about Molly:

I love the expressions on her face. You can always tell if she's happy or annoyed with you. 

She is always thinking three steps ahead and you can see it in her eyes.

She is so rough and tough, but she can be such a softy sometimes. 

She likes to go into the bedroom and roll around in the bed when no one is there. She stops when someone sees her.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Elmo!!







Bonita, your post made me teary. How sweet-- Elmo is so very loved. What a dear, sweet, loving boy he is with such a good heart!!







I love Elmo!!

I'll add to the thread a bit when I come home, I am off to run some errands. This is a GREAT idea for a thread, a feel-good pick-me-up topic!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EVERYTHING!

I love how he wakes me up in the morning with a hug!

How he tries to "eat" my eye.

How he runs through my legs & waits for me to scratch his butt.

How much he "talks"

How he still sits in my lap (well half of him) lol

How he itches me back when Im itching him

How loud he snores

How when I feed him treats, he gently sits up on his hind legs

I could go on forver!!
<3
I love my baby


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

i love the way he is so gentle with my neices and nephews (at 1 yrs old) when playing with them ,and rough with me ,,he somehow knows he cannot be rough and tough around them ,they are 2 and 5 yrs old.

also i love the way he looks at me for attention when iam watching tv.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are a few...

Moose:
I love...
-that he likes to cuddle
-how he is so dainty when he takes treats
-how he greets me at the door like it is the best thing that happened all day (even if I just went to get something from the car)

Bison:
I love...
-He is always by my side
-He looks at me like he is waiting for the next command
-He could kick Moose's butt, but he is very gentle with the "old man"
-He protects the dog sitter when Moose gets snippy

Both:
I never have to pick up dropped food in the kitchen


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I love how Grimm really "talks" with his energy, his feelings.

I love his velvetty head wrinkles.

I love his charcoal-striped, peanut-butter colored "jumbo feets"

I love his smiles.

I love his yodeling with happiness when he greets me, or gets something he enjoys.

I love his cuddly, snuggly, super-affectionate nature.

I love that he LOVES to work with and for me.

I love his groaning when I brush him.

I love his playfulness.

I love that he loves everyone he meets

I love his sense of humor

I love his sleepytime harrumphs and sighs

I love that he has a set bedtime

I love his warm kisses

I love his happiness

I love his doofocity









I love his happy-talky morning kissy-greetings

I love his enjoyment of chest/tummy rubs

I love the warmth of his character, his loving nature

*I love that he wears his heart on his sleeve*

I love







Grimm.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Anna:*

The lip smacking noises she makes right before she passes out

Her spazzy running

Thinking she can still sit in my lap

Her "good morning" kisses that wake me up better than any alarm

That look in her eyes when she has a sock, underwear or anything else that she's not supposed to have as she scampers off

The cute look she has when she's asleep and her head is on the armrest of the couch

Watching her streeeeetch

The unbridled joy she has when getting a new toy

Her happiness when I come home

Following me to the bathroom and everywhere!

Her giant soft ears

Snuggling up during bedtime

Her overall sweetness


*Duncan:*

The "look" that he has that can make anyone want to pet him

His excitment of getting in a car

Watching him run and play 

How excited he gets when you say "hungry"

How he'll go off to bed but come back to see if we're coming too

His bravery

His kind, kind eyes

That despite the fact he was abused, is the most loving dog

His goofy smile

How he'll jump up on the couch as soon as we walk out the door, and if we come back in, his look of shock of "how did I get here??"

The joy he brings people during nursing home visits

His grunts and grumbles

His refusal to go outside and get his feet wet if it's raining

There's too much for both dogs! They are just the best!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Arwen: her calm, sweet attitude, her cute but broken ear.

Jenna: her exhuberance in licking my whole face including glasses when she greets me.

Babs: her quiet affection, and attentiveness, and obedience. Yep that's her in my avatar -- puppy owners, there is hope for your little devils yet. 

Rushie: his easy going manner around people.

Heidi: her energy and willingness to listen and her responsiveness.

Whitney: her stealing of my bear and sleeping with it, but keeping it perfectly unmolested; I suppose that would be her gentle nature.

Tori: the way she jumps up on the fencing of the kennel or up against the dog shelter and presents her head and neck for me to pet and love on her.

Ninja: her utter badness -- she is an abolute devil, but a fun one. I guess that is mischievousness if that is a word.

Milla: her bouncy happiness, her devotion to me and wanting to be right with me, but her ability to harness her energy so that her exhuberance is completely delicate and easy on the old lady.

Joy: she has already inherited her mother's face licking, and she is utter cuteness at this point. She can relax and lay down, go up to people, or face gigundo doggy.


----------



## DarkEyes (Dec 5, 2009)

Abbey: I love the looks of devotion and affection that she shows when she looks at us. The way she "chases and noses" the cats when we say "Get the kitty". How she would have her random "oops" moments with her toys and not paying attention to where she is going, such as smacking into the trees or tripping over a stick. The way she would rest her head on our laps and stay there. The protective stance she puts on herself when strangers walk by, and she feels she need to let them know she is watching them and won't let them near me without her permission. The way she sticks her head out of the window during car rides, her eyes squinting in satisfaction and her tail wagging against my head. 

Haley: I love her spunky attitudes and her howls/growls when she gets playful. Love to hear her howling at the fire truck sirens as they pass by. The stance of her ears when she becomes curious. How laid back she is and just lies by our feet. Her warm, friendly approaches to strangers when I take her with me to places. The way she dances her paws around my hands when I slap my hands onto the floor in a repetitive beat. Our game of puffs, when I would puff, and then she puffs, and we just go back and forth on the puffing game until one of us tires out. 

I love our dogs!


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

nothing specific-but darn he is there when I need him.IF sometimes he is NOT there =makes me think what I am doing wrong.Sometimes he is totally a jerk-but humans are too.I am weird but find dog idiots easier to accept than human idiots.


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

Lucy...she's so goofy...I love how she knows that I'm the "power" behind the laser light "Monster" but she chases it around the floor anyway, and pounces on it. I love how happy she always is, how much she loves "ear scratchies" and the little happy dance she does when I get her supper ready.

Nikki: A little more reserved than her sister Lucy, but will sometimes come looking for pets and ear scratchies. I love her mischief...she's a little devil, and when she's about to get into something all I have to do is say, "Uh, oh....I'm watching you..." and she stops and sometimes comes over and "talks" to me, giving me a piece of her mind.

Both: the way they run in and out of the house at 100 MPH for an hour straight, then pass out on the floor for a nap. I also have them trained to expect their nighttime meal at a certain time that coincides with a certain bird on Mr Pip's bird clock. When they hear that bird, their ears go up and they know it's supper time. If I happen to be taking a bit of a nap on the couch, they come over and lick my face to let me know it's time for their supper.

And I love their intelligence and loyalty. We've only got them nine months ago when they were nine months old, but they already know this is their forever home and we are their family. Sometimes I wonder if it's possible to love them any more than I already do.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Sage: 
I love his sweet puppy kisses
when he's asleep and lets out a big i'm so content groan
the groans he makes when i clean his ears, rub his belly or scratch "that spot"
I love his big ears
I love the head tilts when i talk to him usually i forget what i was saying because he's so cute!
i love how goofy he is playing in the house bouncing around tossing his toys putting his butt in the air and his tail wagging all the happy noises he makes
How excited he is to see me anytime i come inside the house no matter how long i've been gone
I love when i'm talking to someone else ignoring him and he does his peek a boo trick
his sweet expressive face
how warm he is
the sound of his tail wagging and his big feet on the floor
when he howls 
when he wants to cuddle, he will lay in any position as long as he can rest his head somewhere on me
waking up to puppy nose
that he watches/follows me every place i go
his excitement for new things (toys/chewies/snow/water)
his smiles
I adore everything about my little guy


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Shadow (GSD)- our connection, his loyality, his sense of humor, his playfullness, his beauty, his friendship, his hugs, seeing him with my human children and everything that makes him a GSD (my fave breed) 

Lady (my mix)- Her loyality, her obiendeance, her beauty (inside and out), her sweetness, her way of just being the best dog and capturing everyone she meets. 

Bella (Beagle)- how cuddley she is, how cute she is, the rare times she feels great and she is all "beagley" & playful, how she sticks around, never leaves your side in the front yard, how wonderful she is on walks and how wonderful she is with kids. 

Bruno (JRT)- how beautiful he is, how he brings a crazy energy to our home that we have come to not be able to be without, his confidence, his drive, he and my husbans relationship (awesome) how the MORE we love him the better dog he becomes. We have had to earn his love, the other 3 it was just a given.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Cody

*I love that he loves to cuddle
*How he can lay on the couch all day and not exercising for a few days doesn't bother him. 
*His grunts when he plays
*His flews and how much he doesn't care when I squeeze em! (part of their muzzle 'flaps' that hangs down, so squishy







)
*His affection towards me
*The fact that I can sleep for 10+ hours and he's right there with me, we love to sleep, lol
*How much he loves to please me
*The snuggles at night
*His willingness to protect me
*He is scarily smart, is that a word?? lol
*His love for those darn tennis balls








*The morning/night ZOOMIES
*His easy going temperament
*How he greets my friends








I could go on









Isa

*Her goofy nature
*How smart she is, it's scary when it comes to the water.... If you're headed near the hose, she'll race to it then back to me and then back to it and stare at it until you turn it on. If I fill their bucket with water, she'll extend one paw out and knock it over then race towards the hose because she knows I'm gonna have to refill it again......
*I love how goofy she is with tennis balls, she'll keep one in her mouth so the other two don't have a chance at taking it and then guard another, lol. When I had a photo taken of us, I didn't even know she had a tennis ball in her mouth, lol. 
*Her ability to love people, any
*She'll follow me around the yard when I'm doing yard work
*Her plush ears








*The fact that she hates her nails getting done, lol She'll yodel
*Not a cuddler but she will greet me with a "hug" by jumping up and wrapping her arms around my hips
*She also can stay asleep with me and Cody for 10+ hours, I love it and so do they, I guess we all love our sleep!
*She also doesn't care if we didn't exercise for a few days, ie walking but we do play tennis balls
*Her affection towards me, shows it differently then Cody but I love it

Akbar

*He also likes his sleep, will also sleep about 8+ hours with 1-2 potty outing and then wants to go back into his crate. Guess we're a family that likes our sleep, lol
*His very DOOFY behavior
*A converted tennis ball freak lol
*His BIG paws
*His outlook on life, a happy go lucky guy


----------



## JackieM1982 (Jul 21, 2005)

I've always loved that Treck has never been a morning dog, even as a puppy he liked to sleep-in. 

That _every_ blanket or pillow is for him.

That he's a total comfort hound and loves a soft place to sleep.

He knew what the game of fetch was from Day #1.

He naturally likes to jump.

He loves my cats and knows each by name and watches over them when they're exploring outside. If I ask him where one is, he'll pass the other two until he finds the one I asked for.

He's very tolerant of them, even if they're dumb enough to stick their heads in his food bowl.

He's naturally gentle with my niece.

He 'asks' before being let up on the couch by putting his head on it then looking over at me.

He does whatever I ask him to, no questions asked, like it was the best idea ever.

There's more, but ya get the idea.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

- drunken GSD stumble of excitment when we get home from being gone
- the OMG I haven't seen you in soooo long whine when the alarm goes off in the morning.
- the sad eyes as she tries to convince you to pet her...lifes so tough, ya know!
- duh-the sable coloring!
- that she pretends she's being submissive when she really wants to have her belly rubbed
- her super soft, cuddly ears that she lets me kiss all the time
- that she lays on her side when I clip her nails
- that she just sits there staring and giving the GSD head tilt when we're talking
- that she's ALWAYS doing something the try and make us happy
-when she spits out the soggy, nasty tennis ball onto my arm while I'm laying on the couch and just STARES
- that she always sticks close to our side


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

Paige is a super genius, I mean a SUPER GENIUS. she is pretty stoic but has a soft side way deep.
Tavis is my little love boy.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

There are so many things, just as people have posted above..but one thing stands out that I find exceptionally entertaining:

Toffee loves to play and she will stalk Hershey at the park, much like Hershey is her prey! When Hershey gets close enough and gives Toffee a subtle signal the chase is on! Although Toffee is larger and faster, Hershey can out maneuver her...it's like watching animal planet!

The interaction between the two dogs is not something that I expected, but they love each other so much and I am constantly entertained.









One more thing..I adore the way Toffee holds a toy in her mouth, folds her ears back (waaay back) and "talks" while prancing around me...it so cute!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

{What do you adore about your dogs?}
Everything!









His intelligence, his perseverance, his gentleness w/children and most of all, his friendship.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

their is so many reasons, but here is a few!

i love how she always knows how to chear me up when i am feeling sad or poorly, the way she looks up at me, her loyalty, inteligence, they way she acts like a big silly puppy even though she is 5 and the fact that she is so pretty.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Everything.



> Originally Posted By: Angel REVERYTHING!


----------

